# Amateur needs advice on shooting floral arrangements



## scottmandue (Jul 16, 2016)

My co-work finished her florist classes and is preparing to become a florist after retirement.
She knows I'm into photography so asked for advice on shooting her arraningments.
But I shoot mostly outdoors with ambient light.
She is setting up shop and spending all her money on that so doesn't want to spend a lot on photography equipment.
She is experiencing with different color backdrops and just using a point and shoot digi camera (I know not a great idea)
I suggested she turn off the cameras flash and get a high wattage reflector flood light.
Any suggestions on ultra inexpensive lighting?
Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Jul 16, 2016)

She can buy an electronic speedlight for about $50.  Also available for the same price is an inexpensive studio strobe.  I think she should probably study light as she's doing this.  One speedlight might produce acceptable results, but I would recommend at least some reflectors and maybe another speedlight and some diffuser such as a white umbrella, as they are cheaper than a softbox. 

I would set up a more-or-less designated stage in her home or shop with a stage, backdrop, reflectors, speedlights or inexpensive studio strobes on stands, camera on a tripod, and cabled to the strobes. 

Then, when a flower arrangement is finished, she places it on the stage, turns on the lights and camera, makes a few exposures, verifies that they are good photos, and then make the next arrangement.  The stage can be draped in whatever color of cloth or paper that goes well with the flowers.  Same for the backdrop.  Just leave it set up and ready to go. 

Here's a book that she should read:

Light Science & Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: 9780415719407: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## fmw (Jul 18, 2016)

She is going to need a camera that has a way to synch an external flash.  On camera flash is never an appealing solution.  The camera will also have to have a manual exposure mode.  Point and shoot cameras with hot shoes are pretty rare.  I would suggest she look for a used "vintage SLR."  By that I mean an older used camera with a 10mpx or less sensor.  These can be had with lens for under $200.  She can then buy a small flash gun and extension cord or a modest studio lighting set which can also be had for less than $200.  Think electronic flash rather than hot lights.  Hot lights could wilt the flower.  Just check out Amazon.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 18, 2016)

With a point and shoot you don't have the ability of selecting the Aperture, Shutter speed nor ISO.  Nor do they allow Off Camera Flash.

She would have to invest in a "real" camera in which she can control all those factors including Off Camera Flash.  As mentioned above she can obtain an older model for much less money  Considering the images are for social media/internet you don't need a high resolution camera for that.  And since all the images would be "studio" type shots you would have full control of the lighting so that is very important to learn (the link above to Science and Magic).  Though it may not make much sense.  IF you go to "strobist.com" it may make more sense, though that is about portraiture.


----------



## Designer (Jul 18, 2016)

If her camera doesn't have a hotshoe or a PC connector, she can rig up a reflector in front of the built-in flash to "hide" the BI flash and fire the strobes via their light sensors.  No cable needed.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 18, 2016)

Designer said:


> If her camera doesn't have a hotshoe or a PC connector, she can rig up a reflector in front of the built-in flash to "hide" the BI flash and fire the strobes via their light sensors.  No cable needed.


I thought about that too, but with a P&S one doesn't have control over the exposure settings.  But I'm curious if it would work.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 18, 2016)

I would try to suggest to them that a little better camera might help (thinking bridge type). If she still doesn't want to do that, I would suggest going to get a couple of these and set them up and tell her how to make a couple of cheap skrims for  them to help diffuse the light.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2016)

A couple of good reads for you co-worker.
TAMRON | Maki Kawai’s Seminar On creating Compelling macro photographs with the unique Tamron SP AF 60mm F/2 Macro lens

Flower photography tips - how to photograph flowers


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 18, 2016)

The thing is, she's going to need professional quality photos on her site on an ongoing basis, probably adding new ones periodically, for the holidays, etc. Buying a camera doesn't mean she'll know how to use it to get professional looking photos. If the photos of the flower arrangements don't look great, how is that going to affect her business? will the photos draw people in?

I'd encourage your friend to consider photography in her budget and part of her operating expenses of running a business.

I also think she ought to watch some of those restaurant and bar rescue shows! I'm partly kidding but kind of serious, people take out loans, sink money into a business, go thousands into debt - she just finished classes, and maybe she's looking ahead, but I hope she stops and plans this out.


----------

